# any Fairfield owners of  Kona Hawaiian Resort or ..



## gidat1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello:

Are there any Fairfield owners at  Kona Hawaiian Resort or  Hawai'i at Royal Sea Cliff out there?

Please send me a mail I would like to talk to you.

Thanks

Phil


----------

